# Favre a free agent



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

What do all you queen fans think. Will he be a queen this year. It is all playing out according to script. uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It sure would make things real interesting and fire up the fan base.Especially since the first Vikes/Puke game is a Monday nighter.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

This is the song that never ends.
It goes on and on my friends.
Someone started singing it not knowing what it was,
and they'll continue singing it forever just because,

(then repeat back at top)  
Instructions for you clueless Vikings fans!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow, seems real funny that a Ponies fan is talking about which franchise has the clueless organization RIGHT NOW!!!!! :eyeroll: Lets talk about who is f'ing up their franchise!!!! :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

djleye said:


> Wow, seems real funny that a Ponies fan is talking about which franchise has the clueless organization RIGHT NOW!!!!! :eyeroll: Lets talk about who is f'ing up their franchise!!!! :lol:


 :jammin: :rollin:

Yeah, nice draft, Denver. By the way, who's your quarterback this year?  :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Isn't Denver looking for a QB????????????


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Who said anything about the Vikings organization???? :huh:

I CLEARLY stated that it was for the Clueless Vikings Fans which obviously there are quite a few of them here right now!!!! :lol:

Everybody now "This is the song that never ends..."
Get the idea? Now GFY's

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I for one don't want him. We have enough QB's. Let say if they sign him.....Booty who could be a good NFL QB (he did come from USC) is gone.

So why risk your future with booty for a QB that is old and not playing up to his own expectations. Yes he is a hall of famer. But his numbers last year were average at best. I think T-Jack put up better numbers if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

You only go around once. I say let's sign him and have one hell of a year driving the Puker fans nuts. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Shu said:


> You only go around once. I say let's sign him and have one hell of a year driving the Puker fans nuts. :beer:


Shu.....right on......since we are talking about fans.


----------



## Tracker_21 (Oct 17, 2008)

If he plays madden would have to come out of retirement too!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't know if I could put up with madden. :beer: :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This plane went to Haittesburg Mississippi today...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Ken....I know you are a die hard, but do you really want a guy that throws int's as your QB.

I'm a huge vikes fan...but lets face the facts.

Favre isn't in his prime and the way he plays the game is by making plays.....if he wanted to keep playing he would have to change his ways.....he isn't the same player that he thinks he is, and he finally realizes that. The vikes are defensively dominated and we don't need a gunslinging 40 year old ex-packer that thinks he can sling the ball all over the place. Do I think our answer is with the QB's we have right now....absolutely not. But Brett Favre is washed up.....and can't play the game at the level he wants to. On that same token, he can't play the game at the level the vikes need him at, because he won't change his ways.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I never said I wanted him to play for the Vikes.....just rumors.But fun to speculate.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

At this point of his career, I dont think he would be that much better than Sage, and there is no way he would come to the vikings unless he was promised that he would be the starter no matter what, and I dont think chilly would agree to that, he wants a competition for QB. But it sure would be fun to see him in lambou in a purple jersy.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Favre played pretty well most of the last two seasons. He ran into trouble the last quarter of the year last year because of his shoulder, but for most of the year the Jets were in the thick of it. Compare that to what the Jets did the year before Favre came to town.

The Vikes are looking pretty good in all areas except the most important one...the QB. I guarantee you that the Favre of today is still better than all three of the Vikes current jokers combined. I still don't know why the Vikes didn't make a real upgrade.

Chilly, I'll let you in on a little secret....Jackson SUCKS...always have and always will! He's never going to turn out to be what you'd hoped. GET OVER IT.

Oh well, one more season with Chilly and his "kick-*** offense" and he'll be gone! :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)




----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Guys it is so frigging funny to watch these threads on numerous boards since the announcement. Brett has a messed up shoulder that will require surgery to be repaired to a point he could be 80% of his former arm strength and control. He chose to retire vs going under the knife in the off season.

Now is it possible the Vikes are dumb enough to sign and promise a starting position to a QB with a bum shoulder? Yes they are! Is it likely, I do not think so!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks more and more like it will happen.Chilly to meet with Farve.This would be great.I have always loved the way he plays.....Just hated the Pukes.

The only thing better would be if Lombardi would come back from the grave and say he was always a vikes fan. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Chilly to meet with Farve.


That has me concerned. I can just hear it "Brett, we already have a kick *** offense and you'll have to play within our system."


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Shu said:


> That has me concerned. I can just hear it "Brett, we already have a kick a$$ offense and you'll have to play within our system."


3rd and 8.........3 yard dump pass?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Yep, that's the go-to play on 3rd and 8. :lol:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Sorry Ken, I couldn't resist?

Congrats on the twins, hope they and mom are doing well!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?s ... do4&ref=nf

The joke's over...or just starting...however you wanna look at it!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trapper62........I like mine better :beer:










Or how about this one????? :beer: :beer:










Of course the Farvewagon is a winner! :beer: :beer: 
:beer:


----------

